# Merak MS 15



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anybody has any info, or experience on this? Google is not telling me much except it was make by axiom(?) and it has a bash amp and was made in Canada. I may go get it anyway, 15" driver and $50, worth checking it out.

cheers


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, I do not. I'm sure someone here has one and will chime-in with some info. Good luck!


----------

